# Bees Like Corn, Photo



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought I had read bees don't like corn, I have repeated this myself. These bees like this corn. It is Silver King White. Open pollinated.









Alex


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I think you will find that from a bees' perspective, there is a significant difference in the attractiveness of sweet corn (i.e. Silver King White) vs _field corn_ (feed / industrial corn). The vast majority of corn grown in the USA is _field corn_, not sweet corn.

References here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...es&p=1307309&highlight=field+corn#post1307309


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks, Rader.

Alex


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I saw the bees working cow corn this past Wednesday.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Is cow corn the same as feed corn?

I watched the bees working my sweet corn again after lunch. At times there would be seven or eight on the tassels. There was little to no wind blowing and as the bees bumped the tassels and jockeyed for position you could see the pollen slowly floating down to the silks below. I know that corn is primarily pollinated by wind, but the bees were doing it today. I think I will have a good crop of corn and my watermelons are putting on a bumper crop also. Bumper crops and honey, too. What a deal!

Alex


----------



## grower (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello all. I am new to beekeeping, but I remember when I used to live in the apple-growing region of North Georgia, the extension agent was always on the farmers not to dust pesticide on the tassels of the corn, so the bees could get at it. I also remember seeing bees in the tassels of my corn when I grew some in my garden, some years back.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

AHudd said:


> Is cow corn the same as feed corn?


Yep, cattle feed.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

In lack of alternative summer pollen, corn pollen is the major pollen source for the bees at this time of year in our location. Yes, feed corn. We don't grow much sweet corn here, just to feed cattle and the biogas plant.


----------

